# 1st round of ivf icsi



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear all....I am new to FF and I am presently going through my 1st round of ivf icsi. I recently turned 40 and have been ttc for 2.5 yrs. I underwent an antagonist short protocol quite high doses. Only 2 follicles matured enough and 2 eggs retrieved. Both fertilised with icsi. On transfer day which was a day 3 transfer, both embryos transferred. X1 embryo was grade A with 3 cell division and X1 embryo was grade A with 4 cell division. I am now on day 12 into my 2ww and am due for blood test in 3 days. During my 2ww I experienced cramping pains mainly in the 1st week but for past few days not really felt any symptoms except a few twinges here & there. I am also just feeling more drained of energy and tired/fatigued. I have not spotted. Today is my 28th day and no period has started yet!! And I hope it doesn't. I don't want to get my hopes up either but I am not stressed or nervous about the test day either yet!! Probably will be in a couple of days though. My only concern or worry or thing that I feel doubtful about my 1st round, having read a lot of posts on FF, is that my embryos cell division for day 3 seems slow although both grade A with only a 3 & 4 cell division. What does that mean for me ??


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi faithfullyhopeful and welcome to FF 

You've come to the right place for help, advice and support, especially during the 2ww , so many of us will appreciate how that feels, and all the emotions experienced along the way 

I just wanted to add some links to a few areas of the site that you may find useful :

Treatment Support- IVF (general area): 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Treatment Support - IVF - ICSI:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Treatment Support - Ladies in Waiting (2ww):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0
I wish you all the best, and lots and lots of luck  
Angie x


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you for replying and for giving me the links and further information. 
I did feel alone and as if my question or worry was not important as no one has replied....maybe these other links areas will be better for me. 

Thank you again.


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry your post was missed....this site is so big a lot don't get seen! I thonk your symptoms sound positive. wishing you the very best of luck.on test day xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, you haven't been missed, it's just in the day it can be quite quiet with people being at work: it tends to be busier from early evening onwards, and then again in the morning before work.

If you have a look at the 2ww chat section you will find that probably stays a bit busier through the day due to the high volume of people doing treatment or being off work during the 2ww.

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww sorry you felt alone  
As others have said, it is a little more quiet on here during the day, but one of us will always try to reply to messages in the introduction area asap after they've been posted.
I think this time of year it's a little more quiet (especially during the day) due to people returning to work after the Christmas break etc.

You are certainly not alone though  and as Cloudy just said, you'll find the 2ww chat section to be far busier and full of great support 
Lots of luck 
Angie x x


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you good luck as your test day approaches. You will hear so many different stories (good and bad) from people who have had the same grade embies transferred...but everyone is different so what doesn't work for some will work for others! Your symptoms sound like mine before my bfp's!

Good luck


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi ladies, 
I feel so happy & overwhelmed that you have replied. It really does make a huge difference to talk to ladies in the same boat going through IVF and the support & care really has a positive effect on you. I feel reassured and more positive. So thank you all very much. 

Just an update about today, I have been feeling moreso dizzy/giddy having more frequent spells. Also feeling a fluttering feeling in my tummy with a sick/nausea feeling and again more frequently as day has gone on. No spotting nor AF which is good. 

Fingers crossed as testing is on Friday morning😳 so nearly there. Thank god am not feeling nervous yet but probably will be tomorrow evening/Friday morning. Otherwise I am feeling quite positive and have faith & hope & belief.....in my doctor, in my treatment I've had, that it has worked and both are growing and snuggling in. I also pray constantly in my head that it's worked and finally I talk to them & tell them how much they are wanted and loved. 

I know you all probably think she is a bit weird but I want this so much that I am willing them both to grow and make themselves at home in me. 👶👶👫


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm quite sure we have all done the exact same thing, visualising the little embie implanting and all that. You don't ever need to think that things like that are weird here..trust me


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

I used to talk to mine too! I will be watching out for you BFP announcement on friday xx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Buttons, thank you. 

Buttons, please tell me though what your view is on the fact that by day 3 although grade A embies but the cell division was 3 & 4 cells when by day 3 cell division should be 6,8 or more? What is your take on that please??

And is there anyone else that has not had the normal or standard amount of cell division for day 3 or 5 but have still resulted in BFP's? As this point causes me to feel a concern....

Looking forward to hearing from you all.

Lots of positive vibes to you all....& baby dust....


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you Oscar. Xxx 
The very best of luck to you and all the lovely ladies xxx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

I just thought I would give a little more detail about my IVF ICSI 
Hi I am a newbie.
Me 40 DH 40
TTC 2.5 yrs
Low Amh 1.02 FSH 10.91 told low antral count 2-3 each ovary
DH all fine except quantity

Started ivf icsi on 10/12, short protocol antagonistic and stimming from 10/12 up to 21/12. Last injection for final maturation on 21/12. Scans showed 4 follicles with only 2 good ones. EC took place on 23/12 and 2 good eggs retrieved. ICSI procedure and informed both the eggs fertilised. ET took place on 26/12 a 3 day transfer. At transfer was informed both embryos were good quality and given an A grade with a 4 cell & a 3 cell division.

Now I am more than half way through the 2ww. Spent a lot of time researching etc and feel a little nervous and upset that by day 3 the cell division should be 8 or more so am worried about what that means that my embryos had not divided as much as they should by day 3. What are the chances that they will have developed further post ET and divided as they should and therefore implantation chances

Anyone out there had a similar situation resulting in BFP?

Sorry for a bit of repetition but have copied this from another area I posted in.


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't had the experience myself, although I have heard many success stories. Like you say, between 6 and 10 cells at day three gives the best chance of implantation, but at 3 or 4 cells pregnancy is still certainly possible. The clinic would not have continued with the transfer if they didn't think there was a chance. At day three it is hard to know how the embryo's will continue to develop.

Just try to keep positive (easier said than done I know!) I have everything crossed for you for Friday


----------



## faithfullyhopeful (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi ladies

Had my testing yesterday. Unfortunately it was negative. BFN. Feel very disappointed as felt all the signs and symptoms were there. 

Just need to pick myself up and dust myself off to get ready for round 2. 

Thank you all for all your support and advice. 

Xxx


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

I am so sorry to read your news, i know how upsetting it is when it doesn't work. Sending hugs your way.

Are you having a review consultation? If you are then ask them about your  egg/sperm/embryo quality....did they have any concerns etc. See if there is any feedback with your hormone levels/response/ lining etc. Ask your clinic what they would change for your next cycle and if there is anything they would suggest you do in preparation (if you are trying again). My clinic advised proxceed for my partners sperm and i am taking coenzyme q10 before my next cycle.

In the meantime give yourselves some tlc, this is a hard ride and can be all consuming

Good luck for next time xxxxx


----------



## Buttons! (Dec 1, 2014)

Can only echo what Oscar has said. Just try and take it one step at a time and just be good to yourself. Sending lots of


----------

